# Random fry...



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a random molly fry in my tank right now...I just bought two female mollies from the store and apparently they were pregnant. Maybe the other fry got eaten but I have one now and he is swimming around and eating. The other fish don't seem to mind him. Just thought I'd share. He's quite cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

fishy mommy! how was england?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I LOVED ENGLAND! I never wanted to leave. You'd fit right in, Indian people were EVERYWHERE! lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

then i aint goin there! sheeeeeesh why would i wanna be in UK surrounded by indians when i can be here and be surrounded by them!??!?!?!!??


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

hahah too true! ...I didn't think about that. LOL.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

he could even come to the US and see some indians...but again..why would he want to.....lol

fishy...how much longer is your family going to be in germany?...there are some awesome fish places there...Aquarium Hamburg for one.
one of the great things about being part of a career military family....you get to see the world......bad part.....no place is "Home"...


----------

